# Observium + SNMPD, one KVM VPS refuses to monitor.



## MannDude (Aug 26, 2013)

Unsure how to diagnose this. I've got Observium setup, it's monitoring everything fine, except this one damned KVM server. I've got two other KVM servers that monitor just fine.

When I check the status of SNMPD on the server in question, it is running. It's not failing. I've set this server up the same as the others yet Observium constantly reports this server as down. Sometimes it'll report, sometimes it won't. It's not reported anything for a couple days, but in the past I'd restart SNMPD (even though it was running fine) and I'd check back in later and see it was reporting for a few hours before stopping.

Where to begin diagnosing this?


----------



## peterw (Aug 26, 2013)

Network? Telnet to the ports and see if something is displayed.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 26, 2013)

I'll PM you about it.  I know what the problem is.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 26, 2013)

This has been fixed.  Basically the DDoS protected IP was blocking the SNMP polling.  It was mostly related to our specific setup.


----------



## Afterburst-Charlie (Aug 26, 2013)

I was about to recommend doing an snmp-walk, this could prove useful for anyone else having issues with snmpd and it "not working".


----------

